# Difference between Disc 1 and DVD 1?



## nutzer (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello everyone

I am new to FreeBSD and would first like to know the difference between the images labelled disc1 and dvd1 such as those listed here:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.2/

I notice the dvd1 is several times bigger in size than disk1. Does this mean that the dvd1 images are the comprehensive packages whereas disk1 images are the digest versions of them?

I am looking forward to some tips.

Thank you in advance


----------



## protocelt (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi.

Take a look at the 10.2-RELEASE announcement. That should explain things for you. https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/announce.html


----------



## diizzy (Dec 9, 2015)

In short, a DVD fits more data than a CD hence the difference in size. Since we're in 2015 most people use the memory stick/USB-images instead as they're smaller and you don't need disposable media (unless you're using RW-discs). The only benefit is that you have more precompiled images available on the DVD(s) which can be useful if you're doing an offline installation otherwise just go for the USB-images.
//Danne


----------



## Savagedlight (Dec 10, 2015)

Or if you are setting up VMs, you'd go for disc1. As updated packages are available via the 'pkg' utility, I see no reason to grab the dvd1 ISO unless you have limited internet access on the target machine.


----------



## nutzer (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I've just found this page which explain the differences in details: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-pre.html

I see that disc1 images may come in helpful at companies where the use of USB sticks is prohibited and DVDs are not provided.


----------



## nutzer (Dec 10, 2015)

Savagedlight said:


> Or if you are setting up VMs, you'd go for disc1. As updated packages are available via the 'pkg' utility, I see no reason to grab the dvd1 ISO unless you have limited internet access on the target machine.



Understood. I've noticed this site provides several ready-made VM images (ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/VM-IMAGES/10.2-RELEASE/amd64/Latest/), but today I found out that the .vmdk is a configuration file and not a virtual machine in a VMWare's forum at https://communities.vmware.com/message/2561539#2561539

If someone knows how to make a VM using FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64.vmdk.xz, please let me know.


----------

